

Bubbly 2.0 for iPhone Becomes “The Instagram Of Voice” - sindhiparsani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/05/tired-of-being-twitter-for-voice-bubbly-2-0-for-iphone-becomes-the-instagram-of-voice/

======
mhd
Or "The Anti-Google Voice", which is using ingenious technology so that we can
_avoid_ listening to hours of voicemail. Now someone wants to sell the
opposite, but with filters?

<darth_vader>Erm, like, hurrrmm, why, y'know?</darth_vader>

------
lifeisstillgood
But ... Voice messages, no matter how post edited, cannot be quickly scanned
like text or photos, so demand the full attention and time of the recipient

who will give that time to people they know will not waste time - family
friends stand up comics etc.

Twitter is the right analogy here - not facebook or instagram

------
djshiow
cool

